# goat covered in bumps



## Tammy 0132 (Jul 22, 2018)

One of our young wethers was covered in bumps this morning.  He otherwise seems perfectly healthy and happy.  Does anyone have an idea of what might have caused this?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 22, 2018)

Welcome, glad you joined us.  Not sure what the bumps are, it is possible they are mosquito bits.

Will tag some others who might have some ideas @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @babsbag


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 22, 2018)

They look like fly bites.  Possibly ant bites if he laid in a nest. 

Bad year it seems for everyone with flies, ants, spiders... ugggg

Get some fly spray and spray him to keep more off


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 22, 2018)

Flies, or maybe even horse flies would be my guess.


----------



## Tammy 0132 (Jul 22, 2018)

None of his pasture mates have any bumps.  Ants are a possibility. I thought it looked hives from a reaction to something. Do goats get hives?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 22, 2018)

It could definitely be a reaction. Our Nubian doeling definitely got bit up by something the other day... the rest of the doelings- nothing.... 

Has it cleared up?  You can give benedryl but you'll have to ask your vet for dosage... I have no idea what it is.  We gave it once for something but can't remember what the dosage was.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 22, 2018)

Zamia got covered like that this year
We couldn't figure out what it was because no one else was affected and it didn't really seem to bother her


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 22, 2018)

if he were at my house i'd say either fire ants or seed ticks.  seed ticks are tiny and you will have to look closely to see if it is.   had a doeling this spring lay on a fire ant nest and she looked like that.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 22, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Sorry your goat having that bump issue brought you to us. I hope you'll consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly.  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/ 

There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## robhuncor (Jul 25, 2018)

Tammy 0132 said:


> One of our young wethers was covered in bumps this morning.  He otherwise seems perfectly healthy and happy.  Does anyone have an idea of what might have caused this?View attachment 50532


It looks like hives.  The horses get them too for various reasons.  Reaction to eating a plant in the pasture, getting into nettles or even a high fever can cause them.  The vet gives a steroid shot and they usually resolve right away.   Just make sure his airway is not swollen and obstructed.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jul 25, 2018)

Hives is what it looks like to me, too.  It is an allergic reaction to something.  This being a wether, it could be something he ate.  Has he been treated with any antibiotic or vaccinated in last couple of months?  As long as a month after last dose of antibiotic the animal can have an allergic reaction.  Same in people, too.  

A doe in milk will have this reaction to her own milk if allowed to be overbagged.  The pressure causes milk to be leaked back into doe's bloodstream and allergic reaction results.  You hear about it more often than I wish in dairy show cattle and goats.  They can fall over dead from anaphylactic shock, and do!!


----------

